
Whistler (Radio) - tams
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whistler_(radio)
======
bondarchuk
Just found this yt channel which has audio of whistlers from various space
missions:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/VoyagerPWS/](https://www.youtube.com/user/VoyagerPWS/)

------
timthorn
The British Antarctic Survey has collaborated with a musician to create a work
incorporating these and other Sounds of Space:

[https://www.bas.ac.uk/project/sounds-of-
space/](https://www.bas.ac.uk/project/sounds-of-space/)

------
dvh
So this is 1kHz radio wave (300km wave length), I didn't know they can get
that low, what is theoretical limit? One of my favorite explanation of how the
now-debunked em-drive supposed to work was that it produces radio waves with
such a long wavelengths that it doesn't fit observable universe and that makes
it push in one direction.

~~~
6581
> So this is 1kHz radio wave (300km wave length), I didn't know they can get
> that low, what is theoretical limit?

The theoretical limit is the size of the universe. For practical purposes,
this is about the lowest:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extremely_low_frequency](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extremely_low_frequency)

~~~
hn3333
Interesting, clicked a bit further and found out that submarines use VLF
communication, however it's one way only:

"Submarines carry only a VLF reception aerial and do not respond on such low
frequencies, so a ground-to-submarine VLF broadcast is always a one-way
broadcast, originating on the ground and received aboard the boat."

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communication_with_submarine...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communication_with_submarines)

~~~
PoachedSausage
Have a look at the photos of the Rugby VLF Transmitter to see why it is not
practical to put one on a sub:

[https://www.subbrit.org.uk/sites/rugby-
radio/](https://www.subbrit.org.uk/sites/rugby-radio/)

